# GOSM low heat question



## cascadedad (Aug 7, 2007)

I am new, you can see my into in the Roll Call section.

I bought my GOSM from WalMart and it is the one that has one vent on top, but none on the sides.  I seasoned it tonight.  I also set the controller on low.  Had water in the pan and the vent fully opened.  I put a thermometer on the middle grate.  After all stabilized, the temp read 300 on the external gage that came with the unit and 275 on the internal thermometer.

Also, the temperature outside was about 85 at the time.  Most of the time during the summer it is at or near 100.

So, will the heat lower enough once I add meat to it to bring it down to ~225?  What is most effective mod that can be made for giving more control at lower temps.

I was thinking that possibly plugging every 4th or so hole on the burner would probably work.  I have a friend who is a welder and I am sure he could do it.  But, I don't want to do anything permanent that I might regret come winter time.

I am sure this has been discussed before, I just haven't been able to find the thread(s), so if anyone can point me to some other info that would be great.

Oh, I did see something that was mentioned about a needle valve.  Has anyone done this?  Where can the parts be bought?

Sorry for so many questions.  I am anxious to get started, but want to make sure I get my arms around this before I get in the middle of a smoke and then be completely frustrated.


----------



## dozer (Aug 7, 2007)

you may want to try only turning you propane tank 3/4 of a turn. i have a GOSM and am able to maintain 225 with the knob on the unit set between low and med. loadin up will also drop your temp some


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 7, 2007)

I tried that last night.  Tried down to 1/4 turn open on the tank.

Anyone else have any ideas?  I would really like to get it where I don't have to run it on the lowest setting and then be right on the ragged edge.

The three options I can think of are the following.

1)  Cut a vent hole toward the bottom of each side.  Has anyone done this?  A description and photos would be very helpful.

2)  Add another valve to further reduce propane flow.

3)  Plug some of burner holes.

The second option seems to be the way to go if I can find such a valve.

Thanks


----------



## nitrousinfected (Aug 7, 2007)

Not certain, but could be a weak or defective regulator


----------



## jasper95 (Aug 7, 2007)

Will filling the "bowl" with less water lower the temperature at all? I have the same problem and am just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 7, 2007)

I really don't think that would affect it.  IF you put in cool/cold water, it would probably lower the temp some, but eventually the water will heat up and then up goes the temp.  From what I have read, you want the water to be hot to provide a more even heat.

I THINK I have a spare regulator around my house somewhere.  If I can find it, I will give it a try tonight if the fittings are the same.  The more I think about it, the more I think that may be my problem.  With it turned on High, the flame is HUGE.  Can't imagine needing that much heat.

I'll let you know.  Either way, I AM going to do some fattys tonight and will throw in whatever else I can find laying around.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds like a regulator may be the fix. They tell you to open the valve on your gas cylinder 1 1/2 turns. Talk to CFM Home Products about them sending you a new one, see if that works. They are generally responsive.


----------



## kennymn (Aug 8, 2007)

I had the same problem with my GOSM and I put a needle valve in between the regulator and the hose . Turn the gas tank on full and turn smoker valve on low and fine tune your flame with needle valve . You can lower your flame to just about nothing . Works Great , You can get a valve at ( bayouclassicdepot.com ) for $ 3.99


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info Kenny, I just ordered one.


----------



## watery eyes (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is a more direct link to the needle valve...

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm


Can you post a pic of the needle valve installed on your smoker?


----------



## fletch (Aug 13, 2007)

I just ordered one also. A pic would be nice and install tips. I have a new GOSM also and it does not go lower than 240 or so. Adjusting by the tank is not working. Thanks in advance for those install tips!!


----------



## kueh (Aug 13, 2007)

Are the threads of propane hoses similar to air compressor hoses.  I believe I've seen some adjustable valve for low pressure for air brush application.  I thought this might be applicable for our smokers.


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 14, 2007)

I got my valve in the mail yesterday and wanted to install it last night, but it didn't happen.  Between work and coaching football, the days/evenings are busy.

I'll try to "git er done" tonight and post a photo.


----------



## ddemerath (Aug 14, 2007)

I to had the same problem last fall.  After 3 calls to the company, I finally got them to send me a new regulator (it took 3 months to get).  It is easier to mantain the lower temp in the winter, but I can now do it in the summer.  I usually try to maintain 225-235 degrees.  The temps seem to rise when the wood starts to burn, then I just pull the old and replace with some new soaked chips.  I would be interested to hear how the valve works as I want to do some bacon and believe it calls for a cold smoke (190 I think).


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just another opinion..... I also have a GOSM and I'm fortunate that it all seems to work well. IMHO, you're on the right track with the regulator or needle valve fix. If you seal some of the gas ports on the burner, won't that just force more gas out of the unsealed ports? And thus a net zero effect on the heat??


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 15, 2007)

Threads aren't the right size!






Trip to the hardware store tomorrow.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello all, Been reading about the temp probs.
Yes I have them also.
Lowest I could get the Smoker was 240 degrees , outside temp of 75 degrees, damper shut. Water and Chips added.
I oredered the Needle valve from Bayou Classics.
Will I need any othr hardware to instal?
Does the VALVE show flow direction?
I was wondering how accurate the gauge actually is.


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 25, 2007)

I have the GOSM but I never had any trouble with the temp. As a matter of fact mine will hold a temp at 180 with no trouble.I guess I'm also very lucky. As far as checking the thermometer goes Squib, try takeing it out of the smoker, boil some water and stick the thermometer in it. It should read 212 give or take a degree. If it's off more then that you can carefully adjust it.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 25, 2007)

*Howdy, below is what I have saved on the needle valve,*
*Subject:* Fw: needle vavle #2


*Quote:*
*Originally Posted by Squeezy 


 
I had it down to that item ... thanks for confirming. Now, I don't know much about gas fittings and such so, could you show me a pic of where it is connected or expalin to me where it connects or what it replaces?
Sure would appreciate it. Can't wait to see how much shipping cost I will get slapped with! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Paul

Hey Paul, unscrew the regulater from the hose where it connects to the propane tank. Mine was real tough to get broke loose, then install the new valve in between the hose and regulator. You will need to get bushings for both ends of the new valve, its too big to fit the old threads, I think you need to go from 1/4 to 1/8 in size. 
cascadedad






 Is the orginal person to come up with this fix.  edit, turns out he is not, but who ever came up with it, THANK YOU. Terry


GOSM Low Heat Fix (w/pics) 
OK, as I promised.

I have only been able to get my GOSM down to about 250* to 260* during the heat of the day (temps between 90* and 100*). So, as recommended in another thread, I purchased one of these.

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm

When I went to install it, the threads were not the right size. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have been busy with work and coaching football so was unable to make it to the hardware store until this evening. The store closed at 8:00 and I squeaked in at 7:55 to get the two remaining pieces. The first photo is what it looked like after the valve was installed.

The next picture is the flame with the needle valve open which is the same flame as I had prior to installing the new valve. The last picture is the flame with the needle valve adjusted down. It works excellent and I think I could take my temperature WAY down low. Probably lower than 200 now without any problem.

So, I would highly recommend this mod to everyone. From what I have read, MOST of the small GOSMs will barely make it down to 225 when it is hot ouside and a lot have trouble getting down to 250.

Thanks for everyone that helped on this.

Oh, before you order one of these valves, you may want to check your hardware store. The store I went to had a couple different needle valves right where all the fittings were. I didn't even look to see if they would work as it was last call for checkout.

YEHAW! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Attached Thumbnailshttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4352&d=1187332615http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332615 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4353&d=1187332653http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332653 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4354&d=1187332669http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332669
_
Subject:* needle vavle #2


vbmenu_register("postmenu_88370", true); 




Quote:
Originally Posted by *bonniesboytoy* 


 
_Thanks BIG A, I don't have of *GOSM* yet, but am looking for the best low temp mod for it before it comes...This is it I think..Thanks again.._

*This should help you guys more, I'm not kidding you, This valve makes ALL the difference. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Hey Skip, a fella(Cascadedad) gave the address for a web site that sells a small brass valve like is used on weed burners. He said to turn the main valve on low, and put the new brass valve behind the main valve and then fine tune with the brass valve. I ordered 4 of them. I think I can put the web site up here? Bayou* *Classic* Depot
http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/
[email protected]
*Yes!! The valve is like, $4, OK, click on, propane parts, click on, miscellaneous propane burner parts, "view parts", there it is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*
__________________


----------



## cascadedad (Sep 25, 2007)

SQUIB,
Read this thread through.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=7465

There was a safety concern brought up which I think is very valid.  I put some marks on the dial so I would have a reference point of where the safe range is.

I needed to get 2 fittings from the hardware store to hook this up, you should be able to see it in the photo in the other thread.

I am pretty sure the valve shows flow direction, but if you keep the fittings going in same direction, it should be right.

I don't trust the gage in my GOSM.  Sometimes it seems like it is very close to my remote gage and others it is not the same.

One last thing........ since the weather has cooled down, I don't think I would need this additional valve.  I got used to using it, so have continued to use it.  I would guess on MOST of the GOSMs, it would not be necessary unless the outside temp is over 80* maybe.  Just a guess though.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hey cascadedad, the temp outside has been around 50 to 60 here the last week. I still need to use the valve? Maybe when it gets to 20, I can just use the main valve. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## sqwib (Sep 26, 2007)

Put an oven thermometer in last night and found a 20 degree differnce, so my lowest setting is about 220 degrees.


----------



## thadius65 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry if this has been discussed, but I did not see it:

I have a GOSM 3405bgw.  I wanted to try smoking cheese.  Read and talked to people you needed a low temp.  I tried something last night that may just work when it gets a bit colder.

Start GOSM as normal.  Then, slowly turn burner control clockwise from High to almost off.  Play with this and you will find between 1/4 and 1/2 way in between, you will be able to maintain a very low flame.  With a coffee can right on top of the burner, I was able to maintain around 110-120F.  Still a bit to hgh as my cheese was getting a bit unstable.  It is about 20 degrees cooler now, so I will be trying again in a few niights.  Might just make it then....

Right now I am trying an electric hot plate in the bottom with chips in foil right on top of it.  Temps are only hitting around 70, and smoke is flowing good.

I am a newbie, but thought I would share.

Thanks,

Ted


----------

